# New bike for the wife



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm after some recommendations for a new bike for my wife. She's fit (Has run the London marathon 4 times and various half marathons) but has a knee problem so has reluctantly given up running. I suggested cycling and her being her she's just signed up for the London-Brighton run in September, even though she doesn't have a bike!
Criteria is as follows:
A fast hybrid, as she isn't comfortable with drop bars
Lightweight as she's only 5.6 and anything heavy soon defeats her
Preferably thumb shifters as she will struggle with triggers
Budget of £600 max
Preferably new, as she will want the warranty that comes with the bike.
So, over to you. Any ideas will be gratefully received!

Thanks,


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Pictures of wife needed for a true recommendation


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Pictures of wife needed for a true recommendation


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Sits and waits patiently for a sensible answer....


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

NickTB said:


> Sits and waits patiently for a sensible answer....


Good luck with that :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

This used to be such a decent resource for helpful answers!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Pictures of wife needed for a true recommendation


Outstanding. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

NickTB said:


> ...a new bike for my wife


Seems like a fair swap 

Just to enter into the spirit of the previous posts. Sorry Nick - hopefully someone with sense will be along shortly.

Cooks


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Pop and see Nick at Chelmer Cycles, He will sort you out a good deal


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

have a look in go outdoors, they have a pretty good range and some of their newer bikes are winning top awards in cycle mags.


JK


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have been impressed with the Decathlon bikes. Got one for my son but the adults ones too seem well made with good kit.

Here is a good option, but like most it has trigger gears.

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/triban-520-flat-bar-road-bike-sora-id_8322799.html


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I can vouch for the Decathlon sold B'Twin bikes, love my 500SE


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Really like the look of those B'twin bikes. Never thought of Decathlon before


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

You sure she won't do drop bars ? Ergonomically, the hand sits better on the hoods of a road bar than a flat bar of a MTB/hybrid. She doesn't have to use the drops, I very rarely do on mine. Just a thought as this opens up more options. She should try some when at the shops looking.

Also, +1 for B'twin, good VFM.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

hulla the hulla said:


> You sure she won't do drop bars ? Ergonomically, the hand sits better on the hoods of a road bar than a flat bar of a MTB/hybrid. She doesn't have to use the drops, I very rarely do on mine. Just a thought as this opens up more options. She should try some when at the shops looking.
> 
> Also, +1 for B'twin, good VFM.


She's really nervous and wants a more upright riding position. I'll take her to Decathlon on Saturday to have a look at a couple


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Did you have a look at the bikes?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Did you have a look at the bikes?


Yeah, she picks this up tomorrow. Amazing value for the quality of the components on it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

NickTB said:


> Yeah, she picks this up tomorrow. Amazing value for the quality of the components on it. Thanks for the heads up


That's a cracking bike for the money, saw one at the weekend when i popped in. Glad you got one, bit tempted by one of the mountain bikes myself.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, as soon as she saw it and felt how light it was she was sold. Her last bike was a Halfords Carrera which weighed a ton compared to these


----------

